

Query: Open source agile project management software ? - arohann

My team is looking for an open source project management tool for agile software development projects. We've found a few (XPlanner, Agilephant) but have found them to either be either incomplete, immature or defunct (abandoned project).
Can you recommend some software that we could use ?
======
jmackinn
You might want to check out dotProject. I've played around with it a bit and
there is a lot of functionality. It doesn't have the simplest or most
intuitive UI, but it's free.

<http://www.dotproject.net/>

